# بعض أسباب غرق السفن



## hakaya mansya (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

المركب ممكن تغرق بطريقتين :

 الأول: إنها تغرق بطريقة عمودية....يعنى من غير ما تنقلب
 و ده من اسبابه:

 1- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بعد إصطدامها بسفينة أخرى أو بجبل جليدى مثلا
 بعد الإصطدام المياه التى تدخل السفينة تؤدى إلى زيادة وزنها weight عن قوة دفع المياهBouyancy و بالتالى بتغرق
 زى ما حصل مع تايتانيك....تايتانيك ما إتقلبتش
 هيا صحيح مالت كتير بس ما إتقلبتش 180 درجة .








 2- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بسبب فتحة فى خزان tank متهالك
 بيكون سبب دخول مياه إن فيه عنبر او تانك قديم مليئ بالصدى بينهار و يسمح بدخول المياه .

3- المياه الناتجة عن عملية الإطفاء
 عادة ما بيكونش الحريق هوا السبب المباشر لعملية الغرق...بالعكس ممكن المركب تتحرق عن آخرها و برضه تفضل عايمة (إلا لو كانت خشب).
 لو مياه الإطفاء زادت عن حدها و كانت المياه دى متوزعة بإنتظام على جانبى السفينة...يبقى المركب ممكن تغرق .

 4- فقد المحرك الرئيسى
 أحيانا ممكن يكون ده سبب من اسباب غرق المركب بطريقة غير مباشرة
 لأن المركب من غير المحرك بتبقى من غير أى تحكم و الموج يوديها و يجيبها زى ما هو عايز...و بالتالى ممكن تخبط فى حاجة و تغرق.

5- إنهيار جسم السفينة
 جسم السفينة ممكن ينهار نتيجة سؤ تحميل البضاعة أو نتيجة تهالك جسم السفينة أو نتيجة دخول المياه و زيادة الأحمال على جسم المركب .














 ثانيا: إنقلاب المركب...

 و هذا بيحصل عادة نتيجة فقد فى إتزان المركب أو بسبب موجة عالية قوية (بالنسبة للمراكب الصغيرة) نتيجة:

 1-دخول المياه داخل السفينة بعد إصطدامها بسفينة أخرى أو بجبل جليدى مثلا
 لو المياه إتجمعت فى ناحية واحدة...يبقى ممكن المركب تفقد إتزانها .

2- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بسبب فتحة فى خزان tank متهالك
 نفس الكلام برضه...لو المياه إتجمعت فى ناحية واحدة...يبقى ممكن المركب تفقد إتزانها

 3- المياه الناتجة عن عملية الإطفاء:
 و هذه الحالة المشهورة خاصة فى سفن الركاب..لأنها ما بيكونش فيها فراغ يسمح بتوزيع المياه بإنتظام على جانبى السفينة...فتبفقد إتزانها

 زى الحادثة الشهيرة للباخرة نورماندى .



 4- إنتقال البضاعة من جانب لآخر Shifting of cargo
 لو البضاعة إنتقلت من جانب لآخر نتيجة عدم إحكام ربطها ممكن هذا يخل بإتزان السفينة لدرجة إنه ممكن يقلبها (بالإشتراك مع الأمواج) .

5- إنتقال جميع الركاب من جانب لآخر فى نفس الوقت
 فى سفن الركاب لو إنتقل جميع الركاب فى نفس الوقت إلى الجانب الآخر...فهذا بيسبب عزم moment قد يؤدى إلى إنقلاب السفينة
 و هذه بتحصل عادة لما يكون فيه حادثة أصلا و تبدأ السفينة تميل من ناحية معينة....فالركاب من خوفهم بيجروا كلهم للجانب الآخر..فبتكون النتيجة إن المركب تنقلب من الناحية اللى جروا عليها .

 6- عنبر بضاعة مفتوح نتيجة عدم إحكام غلقه
 حصل بالفعل إن فيه مراكب غرقت بسبب إن غطاء فتحة العنبر hatch cover كان غير محكم الغلق
 فبالتالى فى وقت العاصفة إنفتح و أدى إلى دخول المياه إلى العنبر و إلى إنقلاب السفينة .



 بقى أن نؤكد على أن فقد إتزان السفينة لايعنى بالضرورة غرقها...ممكن تفقد إتزانها لكن ما تغرقش 

 لمزيد من المعلومات عن غرق النورماندى
http://www.************/topic/ss-norm...cat=technology​


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع جدا رائع ومجهود اروع


----------



## جيهان السلحدار (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا علي معلوماتك القيمة


----------

